# 2006 Outback Sydney Edition 30Rls For Sale.



## bstoker (Sep 10, 2010)

http://northgaterv.rvusa.com/2006-keystone-outback-sydney-edition-30rls-used-Travel%20Trailer-TN-i406394

We have out 2006 Sydney outback on consignment with north gate rv in alcoa, tn. If anyone is interested, please let me know or check out the link pasted above.


----------

